# holy shit how out of touch is nancy pelosi



## heckler7 (Feb 22, 2018)

what the fuck is in her brain? she thinks a wall is gonna hurt trade, WTF trade is she talking about drug? human traffic? and her solution is mow the grass, god dammit how the fuck does someone so god damn ignant end up representing an entire state


https://youtu.be/HejUlokevu4


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 22, 2018)

When you thought she couldn?t say anything more dumb ... she outdoes herself every time .


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 22, 2018)

i know right, she clearly is unfit to be in office


----------



## Arnold (Feb 22, 2018)

a better question is WTF would you  even watch or listen to that crazy old hag?


----------



## solidassears (Feb 22, 2018)

Prince said:


> a better question is WTF would you  even watch or listen to that crazy old hag?



The question that bothers me is what in the hell is wrong with the idiots who keep voting her in? Good grief I mean how bat shit crazy do you have to be to vote for someone so mentally vacant.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 22, 2018)

She basicaly goes against everything this country was founded on, what could be crazier than that?  I'll tell you what, the amount of whackos that keep voting her in (as soliassears said). Unbelievable, really.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 22, 2018)

TripleOvertime said:


> She basicaly goes against everything this country was founded on, what could be crazier than that?  I'll tell you what, the amount of whackos that keep voting her in (as soliassears said). Unbelievable, really.


she goes against everything that is logical or sane


----------



## Arnold (Feb 22, 2018)

solidassears said:


> The question that bothers me is what in the hell is wrong with the idiots who keep voting her in? Good grief I mean how bat shit crazy do you have to be to vote for someone so mentally vacant.



In a normal's person's view yes, but we are talking about liberals here. lol


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 22, 2018)

solidassears said:


> The question that bothers me is what in the hell is wrong with the idiots who keep voting her in? Good grief I mean how bat shit crazy do you have to be to vote for someone so mentally vacant.



Bro tell me about it. I am a Cali Dem (feel free to comment on that) but I?ve voted against her and fucking Barbara Boxer for ever. Honestly though, there are as many senile career politicians on both side of the fence. In my opinion that?s what?s fucking up this country. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 22, 2018)

And why the hell do all my apostrophes show up as ? In Tapatalk Pro? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 22, 2018)

They also show up as question marks using dolphin browser . I feel like a kid how I have to type two words for Can ? t


----------



## botamico (Feb 23, 2018)

That's a typical woman who doesn't get fucked; their brain turns to mush and they spew out dumb shit.


----------



## botamico (Feb 23, 2018)

Hey tommygunz and heckler, go fuck pelosi good so she can think straight.


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 23, 2018)

botamico said:


> Hey tommygunz and heckler, go fuck pelosi good so she can think straight.



Bro I wouldn?t fuck her with Azzas dick lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## botamico (Feb 23, 2018)

Lol!!! At least put a dick in her mouth whenever she opens it.


----------



## botamico (Feb 23, 2018)

The wall is supposed to slow down illegal crossing, drug trafficking, and slow down cartels from coming across killing our border patrol, then getting away. If that's the trade she says is hurting, then good.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 23, 2018)

botamico said:


> Hey tommygunz and heckler, go fuck pelosi good so she can think straight.


I'd rather pin tren in my dickhole


----------

